# Will bump when Belinelli wins NBA ROY



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Marco Belinelli will win the '07-'08 NBA Rookie of the Year Award. I am 100 percent certain. I will bump this when he does to prove me awesomeness, or his awesomeness rather.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

After the draft, Suns admitted into trying to move up in the teens to get him after the Bobcats balked at the deal into the top 10. They were also planning to take him at 24.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

He might turn out alright, but let's not get carried away after ONE good preseason game. Durant and Oden are not only better, but they are guaranteed starters. Belinelli will more than likely struggle to find consistent playing time on a decent Warriors team.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'd be surprised if Durant didn't win ROY. He's on a pathetic offensive team.
He'll get to shoot alot more then he should, probably should a bad FG%, but still put up nice numbers. I think I see Durant around 20/4/4.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't think he'll get that many assists since as u said "He's on a pathetic offensive team". About 21, 6, 2 with 1.5 steals and almost a block a game would be my prediction for Durant.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

bmac said:


> He might turn out alright, but let's not get carried away after ONE good preseason game. Durant and Oden are not only better, but they are guaranteed starters. Belinelli will more than likely struggle to find consistent playing time on a decent Warriors team.



Ya I agree, maybe last year but this year's rookie crop is just too good


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

LMAOOO hahah. He played well in one summer league game. I'd be surprised if he could average more then 10 ppg.


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

Jammin said:


> LMAOOO hahah. He played well in *one* summer league game. I'd be surprised if he could average more then 10 ppg.


Ehm.... 25 points against Lebron, Melo and Wade the last time... it's not ONE game 

I go for 15-18 ppg


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

This has little to do with that game. I am as high on Belinelli as I am on Luke Ridnour. Now Ridnour hasn't come along as well as I thought, but I predict either MVP next year for him, or extreme homerism for me.

It's gonna be Belinelli or Durant, and I think he is gonna suprise some people.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

nffl said:


> This has little to do with that game. I am as high on Belinelli as I am on Luke Ridnour. Now Ridnour hasn't come along as well as I thought, but I predict either MVP next year for him, or extreme homerism for me.
> 
> It's gonna be Belinelli or Durant, and I think he is gonna suprise some people.


... Did you just say... Luke Ridnour... for MVP?

Please tell me I read that wrong. =p


----------



## Fac1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm extremely happy with the quality players coming out of Italia at the moment. I'm thinking 13-15ppg is a reasonable prediction for Marco. ROY will be Durant: 20/7.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

at the moment in summer league games, durant hasnt been rebounding much. hed be hard pressed to get 7 i think. more like 4-5 rebounds probably.

As for Oden, well, its starting to seem like his gonna get alooot of fouls, which will limit his court time. 25 mins around for Oden picking up frequent fouls.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

It's Summer League. Durant will easily, IMO, average at least 20 ppg, and 7 rpg. That's my guess for the minimum he'll average.

If he DOESN'T average at least 20 ppg, the Sonics will average 70 ppg, tops. Who else is going to score on the Sonics? He'll hit the boards hard because he only has 2 or 3 players to get boards over on his team.

Oden will learn not to foul on the REAL NBA, not just against inexperienced rookies.


----------



## Fac1 (Jun 13, 2007)

bircan said:


> at the moment in *summer league* games, durant hasnt been rebounding much.


Key words in bold.


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

Jammin said:


> Who else is going to score on the Sonics? He'll hit the boards hard because he only has 2 or 3 players to get boards over on his team.


Don't you think that the opposite team will place their best defender on the ONLY offesive threat of Seattle?

Remember that in SL the defences are poor (Belinelli stated himself after the 37p: "I could do what I want, there was no defence").
Because of this I think Durant should do better NOW: 0.250FG%, 1rpg with no defence are really scary.

What will happen when he'll play against more experienced players? I really start to think that he has the potential to be an excellent player, but he'll be the next AMMO (remember the predraft hype?... "Morrison is the best player of one of the worser draft ever" they said...)


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> ... Did you just say... Luke Ridnour... for MVP?
> 
> Please tell me I read that wrong. =p


haha I was kidding. I'm just a big Ridnour fan.


----------



## Fac1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Darman said:


> Remember that in SL the defences are poor (Belinelli stated himself after the 37p: "I could do what I want, there was no defence").
> Because of this I think Durant should do better NOW: 0.250FG%, 1rpg with no defence are really scary.


Apples and oranges. You're comparing a good to great interior defender with crappy haphazard perimeter defending. Enough with these Ammo comparisons, they're laughable. Durant can create a variety of scoring opportunities for himself, Ammo simply can't, at least not consistently. Durant dominated the Big XII for a reason, he bossed some of the toughest defenders in the nation. Believe the hype, he will put on some muscle and similarly dominate in the NBA.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

Darman said:


> Don't you think that the opposite team will place their best defender on the ONLY offesive threat of Seattle?
> 
> Remember that in SL the defences are poor (Belinelli stated himself after the 37p: "I could do what I want, there was no defence").
> Because of this I think Durant should do better NOW: 0.250FG%, 1rpg with no defence are really scary.
> ...


Or, it will happen like it did for Lebron, who also had a terrible Summer League. Durant has a skill package that is tailor-made for the NBA, he just needs to adapt to the changes, and get confident and comfortable, and he'll start the wrecking ball again soon enough. I'm not down on him yet, and most who have seen him in games cite his unresponsive play but also mention that he's looking good, just getting caught with the typical rookie haze. He's getting to the line a lot, and is finishing his free throws. That right there is a skill and a half, in today's NBA.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

I don't get it did the Suns have a chance to get him?

he was picked at 18?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Obviously, he is a fan and thinks he'll win ROY. Has nothing to do the Suns. Though they did try to move up or take him if he was there at 24.


----------

